

Ask HN: TED like sites/videos? - vijayr

Are there any other sites like ted.com?  Not looking for talks on any specific field, just a general collection of talks like TED on various topics, and hopefully not too technical.
======
vijayr
wow, thanks for the links. These are the ones mentioned in the comments

<http://mixergy.com>

<http://lanyrd.com/video/>

<http://www.youtube.com/user/ideaCityOnline>

<https://www.youtube.com/atgoogletalks>

<http://longnow.org/seminars/>

<http://www.gelconference.com/videos/>

<http://comment.rsablogs.org.uk/videos/>

<http://fora.tv/>

<http://www.sptnk.org>

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-collections-of-
thoug...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-collections-of-thoughtful-
online-videos)

<http://videolectures.net/>

<http://bigthink.com/>

<http://igniteshow.com/>

<http://www.dolectures.com/>

<http://academicearth.org/>

------
AndrewWarner
I do deep, thoughtful interviews with entrepreneurs.

But mine are about 1 hour each.

<http://mixergy.com>

~~~
guynamedloren
Andrew, you have the most interesting and in-depth interviews I've seen. I
love that I can always expect enthusiasm coupled with exciting topics when I
tune in to Mixergy. Keep up the good work, my friend!

------
simonw
We collect videos of talks on Lanyrd, through crowdsourcing.

You can search through our full video collection here (1764 collected so far):
<http://lanyrd.com/video/>

You can also browse by topic - for example, here are our videos about
JavaScript:

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/javascript/video/>

And here's our collection of Ignite videos:

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/ignite/video/>

You can even view videos by particular speakers - for example, here's our page
for John Resig:

<http://lanyrd.com/people/jeresig/video/>

Let us know what you think. We're plan to revamp our video listing pages
pretty soon.

~~~
rudasn
> We're plan to revamp our video listing pages pretty soon.

You should. It looks very "spammy" right now and quite confusing. Other than
that, good job.

------
mikecane
Big Think: <http://bigthink.com/>

------
Lost_BiomedE
Google talks are being moved to this dedicated channel:
<https://www.youtube.com/atgoogletalks>

Currently 1000+ videos

------
dlauer
The Sputnik Observatory is filled with videos similar to TED, in a very
innovative interface:

<http://www.sptnk.org>

The videos are shorter, but the site tries to link you to similarly
interesting conversations, and hopefully expose you to something you weren't
aware of. It's also growing rapidly, and will have a lot more video up in the
next couple of months!

------
TamDenholm
Fora has some pretty sweet videos.

<http://fora.tv/>

------
dstein
<http://www.sixtysymbols.com> has a great collection of physics and chemistry
clips given by university professors. They're all 5-10 minute tidbits of
trivia and general knowledge stuff.

------
jambo
GEL Conference: <http://www.gelconference.com/videos/>

Talks by Sal Khan, the Gregory Brothers (they show off their a cappella chops)
and others.

------
tron_carter
Ignite puts on events in various locations. 5 min talks on interesting topics,
slides advance automatically every 15 seconds. <http://igniteshow.com/>

------
zaru
Don't forget the Khan Academy, Bill Gates recognized it as one of his favorite
sites on the internet <http://www.khanacademy.org/>

------
abdels
Hey,

If ur into audio, try <http://said.fm/>. The content is like a cross between
TED and Fora.TV. Brilliant for on the go listening.

------
sharadgopal
Do Lectures [1]. Some of their content has been featured on the TED website in
the past.

[1] <http://www.dolectures.com/>

------
ahmicro
ontwik has some great talks

<http://ontwik.com/category/startup/>

<http://ontwik.com/category/creativity/>

I really love this talk by Obie Fernandez

[http://ontwik.com/rails/obie-fernandez-mastering-the-art-
of-...](http://ontwik.com/rails/obie-fernandez-mastering-the-art-of-
application-development/)

------
michael_nielsen
<http://longnow.org/seminars/>

On average, better than TED, in my opinion, although quality is of course
variable.

------
mesuvash
If you are looking for inspirational videos or Interesting videos you can have
a look at <http://www.lolzwow.com>

------
thekevan
Similar to Mixergy and the interviews done by The Startup Foundry.

<http://www.beyondthepedway.com/>

------
namank
I think this is appropriate here:
<http://blog.ted.com/2007/08/03/100_websites_yo/>

------
arturo111
The closest analogy to TED talks is: <http://www.edge.org> Edge :
Conversations on the edge of human knowledge

------
missn
Ted-like Conference in Toronto: <http://www.youtube.com/user/ideaCityOnline>

------
mermeladas
It's strange that PopTech wasn't mentioned <http://poptech.org/>

------
tarunkotia
Academic Earth: <http://academicearth.org/>

------
rchiba
<http://www.dailybrink.com>

------
olalonde
<http://videolectures.net/>

~~~
mesuvash
videolectures.net videos are generally about technical topic. Mostly related
to Machine learning these days.

------
ravstr
there's a similar thread on Quora @ [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-
collections-of-thoug...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-collections-
of-thoughtful-online-videos)

------
iqster
<http://igniteshow.com/>

------
pitdesi
The Royal Society for the encouragement of Arts, Manufactures & Commerce in
the UK does some very cool animations explaining stuff, somewhat similar to
TED

<http://comment.rsablogs.org.uk/videos/>

